# New free VST amp, Randall Solar v1.0



## OfensywnyRondel (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey, there's a new metal amp available, download here: pvdhp7 | Just another WordPress.com site

And here is my mix with randall on guitars:
https://copy.com/zhLEZZmQfi9URrKI


----------



## necronile (Aug 30, 2013)

Sounds awesome!
Downloaded it!


----------



## Icem4n (Aug 30, 2013)

I must dig this!


----------



## TerminalFunction (Aug 31, 2013)

Sounds good! I'll try this out later. I'm also curious about the Boogie, any sound clips on that as well?


----------

